# another great ride on the edge of Rainier



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

This time from Ohanapecosh up to Chinook Pass and back. Took these photos on the way down. So many great rides around Rainier and St. Helens and so little time (even though I ride at least 5 days a week)


View attachment 199731


View attachment 199732


View attachment 199733


View attachment 199734


View attachment 199735


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Nice pics! I do all my riding around The Gorge, but need to get up that way, sometime.


----------

